# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Honey Mitchell (Emma Barton)

## happychick

Honey is pregant and Billy proposes to her in the pub as Little Mo walks in.

----------


## Bree

ohh sounds fab i really like honey her and billy make a cute couple

----------


## pops110874

Im glad billy is getting a proper family but does honey really have to be soooooo dopey?  She needs her own personality, shes too much like little mo

----------


## Skits

is this true or just a rumour? where did you read it?

----------


## di marco

hasnt this been posted before?

----------


## Bree

> is this true or just a rumour? where did you read it?


inside soap soap mag so it is true

----------


## di marco

> hasnt this been posted before?


just checked and its been posted twice already

----------


## Kim

Has it? What that Billy proposes to her?

----------


## di marco

> Has it? What that Billy proposes to her?


well the whole honey being pregnant has been posted twice and im sure ive read something about billy proposing too

----------


## littlemo

Yes Billy proposes, I want to know why he does it in the Vic with Little Mo there? for one he's still married to Little Mo and hasn't even asked for a divorce, secondly just because Honey's pregnant there's no need to propose marriage straight away. Isn't it something that should be discussed in private first without being broadcasted to the entire square.

----------


## Kim

I don't think he expects Little Mo to walk in as he's proposing to Honey though, he wouldn't be that cruel.

----------


## littlemo

> I don't think he expects Little Mo to walk in as he's proposing to Honey though, he wouldn't be that cruel.


No but Billy does know Mo works in the Vic. He also knows how fast things get around in Walford. It's probably just an impulsive thing, where Honey tells him she's pregnant in the Vic and he immediately thinks they should get married. But he does know he's already married to Little Mo, so it's a bit silly of him.

----------


## Kim

Yeah, but I don't think he would have proposed there and then if he knew that Little Mo was in there. As for news getting around the square quickly, I think he would have hoped that he would have had the time to tell Mo himself in person.

----------


## Daisyduck

good luck to honey. and about time billy was happy for more than a day

----------


## Dutchgirl

28 January 2006
SECRET OF THE HONEY POT
 
The dippy barmaid reveals that she's pregnant and Billy proposes - just as a shocked Little Mo wants him back 
By Tony Stewart
Together a little over a month, Billy No-Mates may have enjoyed the sweet taste of Honey, but their affair is suddenly and inexplicably turning sour. 
And they had seemed so perfectly matched. He is the unfortunate and gormless gofer of the Mitchell family, while she is the pretty but dippy tongue-tied barmaid.

They are so intellectually-challenged that they make the contestants on Bullseye look like candidates for Mensa.

But the sunshine has gone out of their love life, with Honey off her food, feeling nauseous and irritable. Although these are feelings Billy's previous girlfriends know only too well, she's in no mood to suffer an inquisition.

"What is this?" Honey snaps at him. "The Spanish Armada?"

Afflicted by that well-known Walford phenomenon of Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dumber, this is a lightweight, frothy and enjoyable comedy of confusion, with Billy certain that Honey has tired of him.

Nothing could be further from the truth. For after their few weeks together, she has a dilemma in which Billy may believe he's been caught in a Honey trap, so to speak.

"He's gunna fink I'm a right slapper," she tearfully admits. "Peggy, I'm pregnant." No surprise there, then!

Wrapped up in enough fur for Eskimo Nell to send her hate mail - and delightfully played by Emma Barton - Honey even manages to perplex the new doctor with her anxieties and witterings.

"What a mess," she frets. "I should never have slept with him so soon. To top it all off, I go and get a cake in the oven."

With the giddy girl acting so bizarrely throughout Monday and Tuesday, Billy is convinced that she's going to dump him. Fortunately, Peggy forces her to tell the truth. "Pregnant?" he gasps. "And it's mine?" No points for gallantry, then, mate!

As always, thereâs a complication to their happiness. Without even knowing that there is lead in Billy's pencil after all, Little Mo decides they should get back together.

And wrong end of the stick doesn't come into it with these three dimbos. Mo turns into a femme fatale with a wardrobe of low-cut tops revealing so much of her puppies that they could win best of show at Crufts. But Mo's romantic meal with Billy at Fargos turns into a farrago when Honey bursts in, thinking the exes are an item again.

"She's pregnant," he shouts at Mo. "I wanted to break it to you gently." And then he turns to Honey, pleading: "I swear, the only reason I brought 'er 'ere tonight was to ask for a divorce."

And that's "gently"?

Well, compared to what happens on Friday it is. With Mo humiliated and devastated, she then has to witness Billy producing an engagement ring and proposing to Honey over a loud jukebox in the Vic.

"Will you marry me?" he bellows as the music goes off.

Ahhh. Ain't that sweet...

Soapbox, Mirror

----------


## Bree

sounds brill  :Smile:

----------


## Penguin8191

sounds good! cant wait!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Way too early!  :Nono:  They've only being going out 5 minutes!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Looks like Honey's in a sticky situation.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Looks like Honey's in a sticky situation.


  :Lol:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

Sounds good, just because of the way Little Mo finds out about the above.

----------


## Kim

> Way too early!  They've only being going out 5 minutes!


Only just! I want that purple now.

----------


## xStephaniex

yay billy finally has some happiness in life  :Big Grin:  but poor little mo  :Sad:  shhe must be heartbroken

----------


## alkalinetrio

well its her own fault she had her chance with him again but she pushed it aside for the alfie thing she only has her self to blame! wooooooo billy and honey :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

yey he deserves some happiness hes had a rough year tough cookies mo!

----------


## Bree

i hope billy and honey stay togther him and mo  are in the past now hope it stays that way

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am glad that Billy and Honey are happy together but as a previous poster said, they have only been going out for five minutes and now Honey is pregnant and Billy is proposing marriage to her. I just think it's moving too quickly.

----------


## #1 SexyTink

i dont like honey. shes like lil mo

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i dont like honey. shes like lil mo


I really like Honey. She makes me laugh because of how dumb she is  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bree

> I really like Honey. She makes me laugh because of how dumb she is


me too she so thick its cute   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## #1 SexyTink

yeah thats true. like the raincheck thing!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> yeah thats true. like the raincheck thing!


That really made me laugh so much lol. It must be my sense of humour  :Wub:

----------


## Bree

> That really made me laugh so much lol. It must be my sense of humour


yeah that made me and my mate laugh

----------


## littlemo

> I really like Honey. She makes me laugh because of how dumb she is


Yes she's very sweet. I definetely think her and Billy have happened very quickly. I know that you can get pregnant quick but for him to be proposing marriage, and even feel like they are ready for that kind of commitment to one another is very surprising.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Yes she's very sweet. I definetely think her and Billy have happened very quickly. I know that you can get pregnant quick but for him to be proposing marriage, and even feel like they are ready for that kind of commitment to one another is very surprising.


I totally agree with you littlemo  :Smile:

----------


## Bree

> I totally agree with you littlemo


yeah i also agree

----------


## Kim

This storyline begins tonight, and I can't believe EE haven't had any reference to it at all yet. I completley agree that marriage should not be rushed.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

..and that's not even mentioning the quick union between Joe and Pauline!

----------


## Bree

> ..and that's not even mentioning the quick union between Joe and Pauline!


yea thats what i was thinking joe and pauline havent really been togther that long

----------


## Mindy

i dont like honey....i think Billy shold get remarried to Mo and then leave!!

----------


## littlemo

> i dont like honey....i think Billy shold get remarried to Mo and then leave!!


They would have to renew their wedding vows, because they are still married. I miss those two together, but I don't think there's any hope for a reunion. Little Mo's leaving in April, and Honey's becoming a permanent fixture. I'm glad Billy's not leaving, I love his character, he's such a great guy.

----------


## Florijo

Billy should never leave, he is great. Perry is a very underated actor who has never had any recognition or plaudits for his acting. He has been in EE for years and has had some pretty crappy material too. It is criminal that the likes of Shane Richie gets the awards for acting yet Perry, Pam St Clement, and Adam Woodyatt (Ian) get nothing.

----------


## JustJodi

*Do we know for sure the baby is Billy's or some other bloke ?? Just wondering if any one knew*

----------


## littlemo

> *Do we know for sure the baby is Billy's or some other bloke ?? Just wondering if any one knew*


I'm almost certain it's Billy's (as certain as you can be in a soap anyway!). She doesn't seem like the kind of person to sleep around, and she was astonished when Peggy suggested the idea of her being with anybody else. It looks like Honey is becoming a permanent character, they are bringing her dad in as well, as you probably know. 

I think it's great Billy is going to be dad. Shame he couldn't be one to Freddie, but maybe it's better this way.

----------


## Florijo

> *Do we know for sure the baby is Billy's or some other bloke ?? Just wondering if any one knew*


I'm guessing it is Billy's, but to be honest, I always thought Billy had a low sperm count as years ago he went to that clinic with Paul to donate sperm and they would not accept it. What with Sharon and Billy, Walford is a special place for people with fertility problems.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Billy should never leave, he is great. Perry is a very underated actor who has never had any recognition or plaudits for his acting. He has been in EE for years and has had some pretty crappy material too. It is criminal that the likes of Shane Richie gets the awards for acting yet Perry, Pam St Clement, and Adam Woodyatt (Ian) get nothing.


  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  Well said.   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Bree

i agree perry is a fab actor and really plays billy well thats why billy is one of the best charcters in the show

----------


## Siobhan

I will move this to the general section for futher discussions as she has announced that she is pregnant

----------


## big bro fan

ever since billy left mo he has been nothing but happy i think it's one of the best things that ever happned to him.

----------


## Bree

> ever since billy left mo he has been nothing but happy i think it's one of the best things that ever happned to him.


yeh littel mo should find someone else and move on   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

Mo blew it not once but twice with Billy, so she needs to swallow her pride and move on, cos Billy HAS .. I think it is about darn TIME that Billy has a steady and happy relationship..Hes a good guy, he tries hard,,and he deserves some happiness :Big Grin:

----------


## x Amby x

i prefer Honey and Billy together, i think Honey is so sweet! Shes in a little world of her own!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> is this true or just a rumour? where did you read it?


it's not happened yet but it prob is true

----------


## *-Rooney-*

did you see the episode where peggy told her they would have a raincheck on the pubquiz and she went and checked the weather forecast_ no one is that dumb at least i hope not

----------


## JustJodi

*Do you guys actually watch East Enders? Honey has already told Billy she was pregnant, she told Peggy first. Billy is over the moon cos hes going to be a daddy FINALLY.*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i was talking about him proposing that hasn't happened yet has it

----------


## JustJodi

*Well Billy being Billy will do the right thing. Its just a matter of time don't you all think.*

----------


## happychick

> i was talking about him proposing that hasn't happened yet has it




Well he does propose to you, didn't he say last nite that he only took Little Mo out for a meal so that he could get a divorce for her.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what a shame on little mo, she's been through a lot

----------


## alkalinetrio

billy shud have told her before they went out for dinner that it wasnt a date instead of just going along for things

----------


## Kim

Yeah, I agree, he shoudn't have got her hopes up like that, he could have just took her for a walk or something and broke it to her gently. And as for all the pretending at fargos,  :Sad:  borrringgg.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I did feel really sorry for Little Mo last night at the end especially. I wish Billy broke it to her gently that he wanted a divorce and he should have told Honey about what he had arranged.

----------


## Siobhan

> I did feel really sorry for Little Mo last night at the end especially. I wish Billy broke it to her gently that he wanted a divorce and he should have told Honey about what he had arranged.


why would anyone feel sorry for little mo?? she used billy through the whole Alfie thing and just assume that she could click her fingers and she would come running back.. she only heard that the split up and she asked him out straight away... get a life woman and move on

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> why would anyone feel sorry for little mo?? she used billy through the whole Alfie thing and just assume that she could click her fingers and she would come running back.. she only heard that the split up and she asked him out straight away... get a life woman and move on


Yeah i just meant i felt sorry for her last night but i do agree with you she fell in love with Alfie and used Billy expecting Billy to fall back in love with her when Alfie and Kat left together.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i know did you see little mo's face when billy just blurted out he wanted a divorce

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah her face was a picture  :Big Grin:

----------


## xStephaniex

awww i couldn't watch it coz little mo has had too much heartache  :Sad:  - poor thing. andddddddddddddddddddddddddd billy is a moose on a hill, proposig to honey is a mehhh - but im glad he is going to be a daddy  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

I do feel sad about Little Mo! This whole Honey/Billy thing has been rushed into. How can you fall out of love with somebody you've been in love with since they first arrived on the square, and then fall in love with somebody else so quickly? There was no build up, he fancied Honey, she liked him, and then all of a sudden they are in love. 

There was no, I still have feelings for Little Mo, I'm not sure I can do this. Like their usually is in soaps. I just don't think that kind of love that Billy had for Little Mo can be so easily forgotten.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah your right it was done a bit pathetically this time wasnt it

----------


## Florijo

Clicky here

What the hell?! Why are they ruining a lovely little family in Billy, Honey, Jenet and little William? Did they not learn the error of their ways when they axed Rosie and did not seem able to come up with any decent storylines for Keith?

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (21-04-2008), lizann (21-04-2008), sindydoll (19-04-2008)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Clicky here
> 
> What the hell?! Why are they ruining a lovely little family in Billy, Honey, Jenet and little William? Did they not learn the error of their ways when they axed Rosie and did not seem able to come up with any decent storylines for Keith?


Ah this to dumb. It is nice to see a happy family for once. The Janet story line can lead to great things. Shame on EE.

----------


## GwennieS

There is no mention of Janet and William leaving, so perhaps they stay with Billy?  

I have to agree with EE on this one, there's not that much more they can do with her, but that goes for a lot more characters.

----------


## Florijo

I disagree. There is lots they can do with her if they bothered to try. its just a cop out. I'm not a great fan of Honey but I thought EE were past all this. She has a husband, friends, family and two young babies on the square, one with downs syndrome. There is plenty that can be done with her.

----------

matt1378 (29-04-2008)

----------


## Pinkbanana

On one hand its shame they dont seem to like having 'families' in soaps and always have to do something to split them up, ie affairs etc... But then again, I think they need to do something with them!! I have never been fussed about Honey, and her dim but nice personality...but this means that her father will never come back now, and I thought he had a lot of potential!!!

----------


## no1abbafan

Lazy scriptwrites again, there is plenty left for honey to do, what do Patrick and Yolande do at the mo, nothing, same for Charlie Slater, Mo etc...

----------


## Perdita

How dare they? Breaking up another happy family, I like Honey, she can be so funny at times and we have had enough of bad luck, poor health and cheating on each other to last for a long time. I agree that it is down to the scriptwriters to develop characters and Honey and Janet would have tremendous potential storylines.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Exactly. There is SO much more that they could do with her character! I don't know how they will write her out, I can't see her leaving without her kids that would be totally out of character. And what are they going to do with Billy? Hasn't he had enough bad luck?

----------


## sindydoll

oh no they cant sack honey she's one of my favorites :Crying:

----------


## Kim

Sack Billy! Didn't see that coming; Billy was just left doing nothing for years other than when he was with Little Mo before Honey came on the scene, and he has storylines because of Honey! I don't see how they can realistically write her out either. Even if they just fell out and Honey left, I could see Billy getting a house near her so he could be there for his children. 

The only way I can think of it being done is by having Janet die, because Honey was off with Billy when they found out she had down's.. but what would they do about William.. she wouldn't exactly be thinking straight and it doesn't say whether it's just Honey or the kids go too...

Honey gets on my nerves, but Billy's going to annoy me much more when he starts going on because she's gone and Little Mo's gone, the Mitchell's don't really want him etc.

----------


## CrazyLea

Ah can't believe it! I love Honey, can't believe they are doing this  :Sad: . 

In a way I hope they kill her off  :Ninja: . As much as I love her, I can't see Billy saying goodbye to Janet and William so easily, and vice verca with Honey if it was the other way round. The only way I can see it being done well is if she dies?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm sorry but I don't fall for the "oh the writers have take the character as far a they can bullsh*t".  We have had characters not only in EE but in other soaps who writers have written story and plots for them. Some good some completly crap. The bottom line is that the bosses of EE think Emma is not a good enough actress and it's there way of telling her she's dead wood.

I don't mean to be so blunt as I know there is a lot of loyal EE fans on here but it's not just Emma I'm targeting. It's the same for any actor/actress who is written out of a show particularly a soap when the writers turn around and say oh they have taken a character as far as they can when that character has only been in the show for a few years, yet they can stil write stories and plots for other characters who have been in soaps for over 20 or 40 years.

Sorry Emma and Emma fans but the harsh reality is that the bosses of EE think your acting is mince.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im not a big fan of her but to be honest id rather they got rid of Billy. I think he's been deadwood for years, all his storylines seem rather samey the way he ends up 'down and out' all the time. its becoming rather boring.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I agree Chris. But the writers of EE think that viewers change every couple of years and don't remember the plots. We all know that when Billy appeared on the square almost 10 years ago he was a good for nothing thug who got his kicks knocking ten bells out of Jamie. Now he is a no-hope wimp and that is one of EE biggest problems over the years. they have written in characters to be bad and evil only to change them into pussycats within months hoping that viewers won't notice. Take a look at Minty We all remember when he was the thuggish landlord trying to evict janine now look at him. Come on EE get a grip.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I'm not too bothered about Honey leaving as I'm not a great fan of hers. I don't like Jane much so I'd rather they axed her. Billy - he's quite good so he should stay.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I'm not too bothered about Honey leaving as I'm not a great fan of hers. *I don't like Jane much so I'd rather they axed her.* Billy - he's quite good so he should stay.


Jane is one of the best characters the show has had in years imo, shes probably someone who i'd _least_ like to see go!

----------

JustJodi (27-04-2008), Perdita (20-04-2008), Siobhan (21-04-2008)

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Originally Posted by Lizzie Brookes
> 
> 
> I'm not too bothered about Honey leaving as I'm not a great fan of hers. *I don't like Jane much so I'd rather they axed her.* Billy - he's quite good so he should stay.
> 
> 
> Jane is one of the best characters the show has had in years imo, shes probably someone who i'd _least_ like to see go!


Well that's your view and I respect that.

----------


## Chris_2k11

sorry didnt mean to sound like i was being funny or anything  :Smile:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> sorry didnt mean to sound like i was being funny or anything


No its ok. I guess I sounded a bit funny but I didn't mean to.

----------


## Abbie

Noooooo they cant do this, I love honey and poor billy AGAIN

----------


## lizann

Its a shame Honey is axed if the kids stay with Billy the only way i see Honey leaving is if she dies

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It is a shame but it is Eastenders and no one can ever be normal and have a happy relationship! She is not the worst character either, there's plenty of others that could be axed instead such as Heather!  :Cartman:

----------


## Perdita

Anybody wanting to sign a petition against Honey being axed go to:
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/eastenders-honey?e and sign up. Got this from another forum.  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> Anybody wanting to sign a petition against Honey being axed go to:
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/eastenders-honey?e and sign up. Got this from another forum.


Perdita.. they are asking for money.. guys be careful cause 10 dollars is already marked. do not press next!!

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> Anybody wanting to sign a petition against Honey being axed go to:
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/eastenders-honey?e and sign up. Got this from another forum. 
> 
> 
> Perdita.. they are asking for money.. guys be careful cause 10 dollars is already marked. do not press next!!


They don't want money for your signature but ask for a donation to keep whatever going, I can't remember. I did not press next and did not pay but was assured by email that my signature has been added to the petition.

----------


## Looby_Lou

I quite like Honey ... it's nice having a "normal" family in soaps. How much more bad luck can Billy have?
I agree with the others, I think they'll have to kill her off, as they're so loved up, and with the kids as well, I can't see anything else breaking them apart. Honey certainly wouldn't leave without her kids x

----------


## lizann

> It is a shame but it is Eastenders and no one can ever be normal and have a happy relationship! She is not the worst character either, there's plenty of others that could be axed instead such as Heather!



I like Heather but i agree there are worst characters like Libby, Chelesa, Claire that could all go instead

----------


## walsh2509

Axe should have fallen on Heather , long long long ago ..

 I think the producers have missed the boat with Minty's wedding, marrying him off to Heather instead of Hazel. I can't see where this couple can go, Heather, what storylines can they come up with for her. 

"Lets have a sing a long" 

With Minty and Hazel there would have been far more room for better stories, you could see with a character like Hazel there was a lot more mileage in her.

 I'm afraid if this had been the Gong show, the clang of hammer hitting the GOOONG! would have seen Heathers character walking off with the sound ringing in her ears half way into her 1st camera shot.

 Being a bit part background mate of Shirley is one thing , but never as a main character.

----------

Dr. Tangliss (27-04-2008)

----------


## Abbie

Awww I love Heather.
I just think that why Honey, I dont understand it at all

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Axe should have fallen on Heather , long long long ago ..
> 
>  I think the producers have missed the boat with Minty's wedding, marrying him off to Heather instead of Hazel. I can't see where this couple can go, Heather, what storylines can they come up with for her. 
> 
> "Lets have a sing a long" 
> 
> With Minty and Hazel there would have been far more room for better stories, you could see with a character like Hazel there was a lot more mileage in her.
> 
>  I'm afraid if this had been the Gong show, the clang of hammer hitting the GOOONG! would have seen Heathers character walking off with the sound ringing in her ears half way into her 1st camera shot.
> ...


I dont know why you find it so hard to see Heather as a main character??? Is it to do with her size???? Im pleased that EE are showing a cross section of people on their show...not everyone is blonde, size 10 and attractive...

----------

Ruffed_lemur (27-04-2008), Xx-Vicky-xX (27-04-2008)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Originally Posted by walsh2509
> 
> 
> Axe should have fallen on Heather , long long long ago ..
> 
>  I think the producers have missed the boat with Minty's wedding, marrying him off to Heather instead of Hazel. I can't see where this couple can go, Heather, what storylines can they come up with for her. 
> 
> "Lets have a sing a long" 
> 
> ...


I quite agree.  Heather is a great character, and I think her and Minty make a good couple.

----------


## Abbie

I still dont understand why they are doing this to honey, she could of had great storylines as her children grew

----------


## sindydoll

i dont understand why they are getting rid of her either! we havnt seen her dad for a long time have we?

----------


## sindydoll

is she pregnant?

----------


## CrazyLea

I thought that yesterday, because it looked like they were trying to hide her stomach. But then they did show her stomach and it didn't look like she was pregnant... but she was wearing a baggyish top.  :Ponder: .

----------


## Kim

I didn't notice anything. Can't find anything on google about her being pregnant either.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Probably just a bad choice of wardrobe.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sindydoll

> I thought that yesterday, because it looked like they were trying to hide her stomach. But then they did show her stomach and it didn't look like she was pregnant... but she was wearing a baggyish top. .


 she looked bigger than usual didnt she and also her face looked different too she just looks pregnant!!

----------


## lizann

I dont think she is pregnant. Is she still with Joel Beckett (Jake Moon)

When is her last episode?

Is is true she dies and that Billy gets with Janine

----------


## Abigail

She didn't look pregnant in tonight's episode.

----------


## Perdita

> I dont think she is pregnant. Is she still with Joel Beckett (Jake Moon)
> 
> When is her last episode?
> 
> Is is true she dies and that Billy gets with Janine


What?  :EEK!:  Terrible the way they plan new relationships at the same time as killing off an character.

----------


## Abigail

Billy and Janine? That's just wrong.

----------

alvinsduckie (19-07-2008)

----------


## Perdita

Nothing wrong with pairing them but Honey is still alive, it is the plotting of killing her and pairing Billie with Janine already I am shocked about.

----------


## LostVoodoo

well she and Billy were 'together' for quite a while back in the day. can't see Janine being willing to look after someone else's kids myself. 

i guess they'll entertain killing Honey off, because i can't think of many other ways she would leave, what about that heart defect her mother had? that would be an easy way of writing her out. but i dont think i could stand seeing poor Billy put through that.

----------


## Abbie

I hope they don't kill her off but its gonna be sad however she leaves

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Why do they always have to split up the nicest couples!  :Sad:

----------


## magicdragon

just wondering, was it emma's idea to leave, or was it the writers? :Ponder:   its a shame, cause i really like bily and honey, they are a great couple  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Perdita

EMMA Barton has been axed by EastEnders. 

The actress, 32, who plays Honey Mitchell, was stunned by the news yesterday. 

On-screen husband Billy (Perry Fenwick) will stay. 

A source said: âEmmaâs a lovely actress, but weâve just come to the end of her storyline. Honey will go this summer.â 

The character has had major storylines such as giving birth to Downâs Syndrome girl Janet. 

Emma said: âIâm looking forward to going back to musical theatre.â 

*From The Sun on 19 April 08*


It was not her decision and by all the comments on this forum, a very unpopular decision by Eastenders. I also would love for her to stay and with her two children and dopey but lovable Billy I would have thought they should be able to think of storylines for years to come.

----------


## Abbie

Thats not fair  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Its a shame Honey has been axed she is one of the better characters on the show. I like her relationship with Billy.

I cant see Honey leaving Billy and the kids so i do think she will be killed off

----------


## Abigail

She always looks like a rabbit caught in headlights to me.

----------


## sindydoll

:EEK!:  their cant kill honey that would be so wrong.....how cruel

----------


## Chris_2k11

Has she been axed to make way for Janine coming back?

----------


## sindydoll

well her character had just run out of ideas i dont think this has got anything to do with janine

----------


## Chris_2k11

i have my suspicions  :Ponder:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Janine and Billy wouldn't make a very good couple in my opinion...a bad, bad decision to axe Honey.  :Sad:  What were the producers thinking?! I wanted her and Billy to stay on the Square for years to come, seeing them cope with the upbringing of their children.

----------


## Siobhan

> Has she been axed to make way for Janine coming back?


they already did the whole Janine/Billy thing so I don't think they will do it again... Can't see Janine taking over the mammy role if Honey goes alone

----------


## Kim

I can't see her being written out in any other way than being killed off myself. When I heard the spoiler I was constantly looking for bits in the episode which could be a way by which they'd split, and I thought that maybe because he lied about going to see the bank manager. She's bound to find out somewhere along the line, but I don't see her leaving the square over it; it's just pathetic, and it would be really hard on the kids, especially with Janet having down's. 

I don't see Billy and Janine happening. It's been done, and it's clear she's only interested in money. It was clear enough because she ditched Billy when the money he got from blackmailing Ian ran out, and then she actually married Barry for money. Janine isn't the mother type either, especially not the type that would have the patience to give Janet the extra care that she needs. Has it actually been confirmed that Janine's coming back full time? I thought she was only coming back for Frank's funeral, and that's been and gone.

----------


## Perdita

She will be back for about a year.

----------


## Chris_2k11

How long now till she comes back??

----------


## Abigail

EastEnders star Emma Barton has admitted that she felt "gutted" to be axed from the show.

The actress, who joined the BBC One soap in 2005, was told in April that her character Honey Mitchell would be written out. She filmed her final scenes for the programme a few weeks ago.

Barton told The People: "I was gutted when they told me. I know that's the nature of the job and nothing is forever but I didn't want it to end so soon."

Emma also complained that her exit is being seen as a minor event in comparison to the death of the show's long-standing dog Wellard.

She admitted: "I can't believe I've been upstaged by a dog dying."

The soap star does not have any work booked until December, when she will play Snow White in a Christmas panto. She has confirmed that she is "up for anything", but hopes to reprise her career as a musical theatre performer.

Meanwhile, Perry Fenwick, who plays Honey's husband Billy, has voiced his disapproval of the decision to axe Barton.

"They said the character had come to a natural end but what does that mean? It's gutting for Billy and for me," he explained. "I'll really miss Emma. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy where I am but I do wonder what's next for my character."

----------


## LostVoodoo

> The soap star does not have any work booked until December, when she will play Snow White in a Christmas panto. She has confirmed that she is "up for anything", but hopes to reprise her career as a musical theatre performer.


noooo, did Letitia Dean not teach you anything?! you can't do panto and win Strictly at the same time!  :Lol:

----------


## Curly19

William And Janet Are Going With Honey

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

If they're going with her does that mean she won't be killed off? :Ponder:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i read in a soap magazine that shw leaves and takes the kids after finding out about billy's involvement in everything with jay, she finds money or something

----------

Dr. Tangliss (05-08-2008)

----------


## samantha nixon

yh she takes the kids, and just leaves in the back of a taxi i think

----------


## Dutchgirl

Aw that is so awfull. Billy will be gutted. :Sick:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Kim

I can't believe that; I think she'd at least give Billy the chance to explain. It just doesn't seem true to the character at all; very poor exit. I feel so sorry for Emma.

----------


## Abbie

Noooooo!
Why do this to Billy!!

----------


## kirsty24

Emma Barton was gutted over being axed as Eastenders Honey but she does get out alive. In heartbreaking scenes she will take the kids and leave Billy after she finds out he was involved in Jases's death and is hiding blood money for the crime gone wrong.

Source - Soaplife

----------


## Chris_2k11

So it looks like EE have no plans to continue the down syndrome story then.

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

Maybe Janet will return in years to come.  Would have been good to see how the family coped with the upbringing of Janet and William having no money and that.  But who knows.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

So Jase dies? I did not know that.

----------


## lisajames

arrgghh poor billy  :Crying:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> So Jase dies? I did not know that.


 
on his wedding day!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

How? Oh so hopefully Dawn will leave soon then.

----------


## Bad Wolf

something to do with his old gang, billy gets pulled in to it somehow, apparently he was only supposed to be short term and his death will create more stories for jay and dawn, boo

----------


## tammyy2j

So Jase dies?

Poor Jay and Dawn.

Billy you idiot  :Angry:

----------


## Kim

I don't like the character much at the moment, and this is just going to make him worse. I didn't see him finding love again after Little Mo, and now that he has two kids and does something like this, I don't think he ever will again. I can see Perry being axed too before long; going out labelled a psycho like the rest of the Mitchell men. Funny way they've got of repaying Perry's loyalty to the show all these years - ruining his character.

----------


## Jojo

> So Jase dies? I did not know that.


I didn't either!  Was that kept pretty quiet or did I just miss it  :Lol:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Originally Posted by Dr. Tangliss
> 
> 
> So Jase dies? I did not know that.
> 
> 
> I didn't either! Was that kept pretty quiet or did I just miss it


It must have been unless we were both asleep at the time  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by Jojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dr. Tangliss
> ...


i think it was kept quiet, i only came across that he died by accident at the weekend, i didnt even know he was leaving or that he was only meant to be short-term!

----------


## Jojo

Mind you, not sure why I'm wondering - I've not watched EE for absolutely ages!  (TV - whats one of them, its those boxes the males in the house take over aren't they?!  :Lol:  )

----------


## di marco

> Mind you, not sure why I'm wondering - I've not watched EE for absolutely ages!  (TV - whats one of them, its those boxes the males in the house take over aren't they?!  )


lol well at least you have an excuse! i always watch it and didnt know he was leaving or short-term. if we were meant to know i must be really stupid then!

----------


## Dutchgirl

*'EastEnders' actress "gutted" over axing*

Sunday, July 27 2008, 10:19 BST
By Daniel Kilkelly, Entertainment Reporter 
 

_EastEnders_ star Emma Barton has admitted that she felt "gutted" to be axed from the show.

The actress, who joined the BBC One soap in 2005, was told in April that her character Honey Mitchell would be written out. She filmed her final scenes for the programme a few weeks ago.

Barton told _The People_: "I was gutted when they told me. I know that's the nature of the job and nothing is forever but I didn't want it to end so soon."

Emma also complained that her exit is being seen as a minor event in comparison to the death of the show's long-standing dog Wellard.

She admitted: "I can't believe I've been upstaged by a dog dying."

The soap star does not have any work booked until December, when she will play Snow White in a Christmas panto. She has confirmed that she is "up for anything", but hopes to reprise her career as a musical theatre performer.

Meanwhile, Perry Fenwick, who plays Honey's husband Billy, has voiced his disapproval of the decision to axe Barton.

"They said the character had come to a natural end but what does that mean? It's gutting for Billy and for me," he explained. "I'll really miss Emma. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy where I am but I do wonder what's next for my character." 

Well it doesn't seem fair. Honey deserves a good exit.

----------


## Kim

What natural end? Billy and Honey were happy after everything they went through trying to get married, Janet having down's and needing a heart operation, struggling to make ends meet.. there's nothing natural about this end where Billy's character is concerned; totally out of character. Billy came to his end ages ago, but they kept finding things to do with the character, some of which were just completely boring. Black cab exit might not be sensational but the character deserved to walk off into the sunset with her family. 

I wouldn't have blamed Perry if he quit in protest, and avoided this happening to him at a later date. I can see it now.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I didn't know Jase was dying either... but oh well, he was one that was on my hitlist.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  

I am sad to see Honey go though.. there's no point in her leaving and I wanted to see the down's syndrome storyline continue as Janet grew up! .. oh well, at least Honey won't be dying..

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im glad Jase is going out of it, I find him really boring and have never took to his character what so ever. Same with Jay.

----------


## magicdragon

> Maybe Janet will return in years to come.  Would have been good to see how the family coped with the upbringing of Janet and William having no money and that.  But who knows.


that has always really bugged me about billy and honey never having any money, in real life they would of been given a council house, and they would be claiming disability benefit for janet  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by xxOShelleyOxx
> 
> 
> Maybe Janet will return in years to come.  Would have been good to see how the family coped with the upbringing of Janet and William having no money and that.  But who knows.
> 
> 
> that has always really bugged me about billy and honey never having any money, in real life they would of been given a council house, and they would be claiming disability benefit for janet


isnt the flat theyre living in now council owned? and if i remember in one epi billy was filling in a form for janet for disability benefit i think

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by xxOShelleyOxx
> 
> 
> Maybe Janet will return in years to come.  Would have been good to see how the family coped with the upbringing of Janet and William having no money and that.  But who knows.
> 
> 
> that has always really bugged me about billy and honey never having any money, in real life they would of been given a council house, and they would be claiming disability benefit for janet


just before xmas when william was born there was a brief moment in the storyline when all their benefits somehow got 'cancelled' because they filled the forms in wrong. (contributing to how they ended up homeless) i thought that was a very irresponsible thing for the BBC to do myself, they just seemed to get a letter and no assistance or advice- which isn't what happens in real life. i was also amazed that Billy and Honey just seemed to accept it, there's being a benefits scrounger and there's doing what you can to look after your kids when you are in desperate circumstances!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by magicdragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xxOShelleyOxx
> ...


I found this story line a bit far fetched myself. 
I'm not familiar with UK laws and benefits but was astounded by the lack of help they got. Sorry to see the story line go. They really hit a nerve with that one. I was pregnant myself and felt real sympathy for them. They handled it beautifully and Emma Barton was pure gold.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm not familiar with UK laws and benefits but was astounded by the lack of help they got. Sorry to see the story line go. They really hit a nerve with that one. I was pregnant myself and felt real sympathy for them. They handled it beautifully and Emma Barton was pure gold.


i thought that as well, i just remember them out on the street with the kids bundled up. and then Billy did his speech to phil about how they'd never treated him like family and how he'd been brought up in a children's home and just wanted a proper family of his own. very sad stuff.

----------


## denyerjamie

I feel so sorry for Billy, why doesnt anything go right for him for just once. its a shame about jase aswell. not too bothered about honey going though

----------


## Pinkbanana

Im pleased Jase is going.... :Thumbsup:  And tbh....Honey has always go on my nerves, soooo there's another I'll be pleased to see gooooo.  Shame she cant take Dawn with her.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Emma Barton has revealed that she is willing to make a return to EastEnders.

The actress made her debut as Honey Mitchell on the BBC One soap in 2005, but was axed last year after producers decided that the character had "come to the end of her storyline".

Barton is currently appearing as Roxie Hart in a touring production of the musical Chicago and hopes to land further TV roles once she completes the run.

Speaking to the Daily Record, she explained: "There's no immediate plans for me to return to EastEnders and I'm off doing my own thing. 

"But who knows? Honey could have walked from the Square for good or she could be back on screen two years down the line.

"I'd love to do something totally different on TV like a period drama, but if I did go back to soap acting, then it would have to be with EastEnders. I just couldn't go anywhere else."

Barton admitted that she was "gutted" to be axed last year. She later claimed that producers had made the decision too hastily.

----------


## Timalay

No, no, no. 

We need new actors/actresses, not ones returning.

----------


## Abbie

I think she should come back

Billy deserves to be happy!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope she returns. What was the point in her leaving in the first place? It was a rubbish decision. Billy now just hangs around like a spare part without her. She needs to come back in my opinion.

----------


## Abbie

And not just that but Billy needs to be able to see his kids more often!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> And not just that but Billy needs to be able to see his kids more often!


Definetly. I thought when Janet was born with Down's Syndrome, the writers promised that viewers would see the storyline develop as Janet grows up on the Square, so it would be good if they all came back so Honey and Billy can be together and we can see Janet's Down Syndrome storyline develop too.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> And not just that but Billy needs to be able to see his kids more often!
> 
> 
> Definetly. I thought when Janet was born with Down's Syndrome, the writers promised that viewers would see the storyline develop as Janet grows up on the Square, so it would be good if they all came back so Honey and Billy can be together and we can see Janet's Down Syndrome storyline develop too.


I thought they had a good long term storyline there.

----------


## Abbie

Exactly! But what did they do.....whisk her off cos they cant be bothered to deal with it.

Ive notcied more recently soaps have more characters with a disablity which is good to create more awareness and its important because its relavant to todays society. They need to bring Janet back


God...i feel like im writing one of my drama essays

----------


## sindydoll

i was reading this article yesterday and i was thinking her character did run dry but i did like honey and would love her to return

----------


## di marco

id like honey to return. i think it would have to be fairly soonish though, i dunno how well it would work if it was in a few years time

----------


## LostVoodoo

they need to bring Honey back so that the children can come back, Billy seemed to be talking to some invisible children in a seperate room the other night!  :Lol:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

They won't bring Honey back as Billy will be getting his marching orders in the next few months for being a boring fart.  Ooops sorry another Septic Peg prediction.

----------


## matt1378

> they need to bring Honey back so that the children can come back, Billy seemed to be talking to some invisible children in a seperate room the other night!


yea i noticed that too

----------


## lizann

i thought i saw her at the soap awards sitting with the fella who plays billy, is she coming back or are they together off screen?

----------


## Kim

> i thought i saw her at the soap awards sitting with the fella who plays billy, is she coming back or are they together off screen?


She's not returning as far as I know. I know that Perry's wife looks quite similar to Emma Barton who played Honey, but I thought they were separated.

----------


## tammyy2j

> She's not returning as far as I know. I know that Perry's wife looks quite similar to Emma Barton who played Honey, but I thought they were separated.


http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail/...hoto/169008224

Yes she was pictured with him, he dating Emma who played Honey maybe?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Honey Mitchell has made a surprise return to EastEnders for a short stint.

The character was last seen on screen in 2008, but reappeared in tonight's episode of the BBC One soap (May 27).

Honey, played by actress Emma Barton, came back to Albert Square with Billy's kids William and Janet.

The news had been kept under wraps by executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins, who took to Twitter directly after the episode had aired to write: "We will keep the surprises coming..."

We will keep the surprises coming... #EastEnders

â DomTreadwellCollins (@dominictc) May 27, 2014

Before the episode, he had tweeted: "#EastEnders tonight at 1930 hrs. We've got two surprises for you - one sweet, one sour..."

Recently, Treadwell-Collins teased that there would be plenty of shocks and twists to come on the soap that would not be publicised prior to transmission, similar to the return of Jane Beale in January.

"We all watch a lot of telly and we want to surprise the audience," he said. "We want to shock them, we want gasps, we want to tell stories in different ways.

"We want more secrets throughout the year. I love it when I watch American shows like True Blood and go, 'Wow!' and you're thrown by the storytelling."

It's @EmmaBarton ! #EastEnders

â DomTreadwellCollins (@dominictc) May 27, 2014

The end of the same episode this evening saw David Wicks (Michael French) suffer a heart attack while attempting to get to his wedding - another surprise that had been kept from the audience.

Meanwhile, Twitter reacted to Honey's return, with actor Nitin Ganatra (Masood Ahmed) writing: "great to see u back in the square!!! Beautiful. X" 

Producer Alex Lamb added: "Hooray. We can say @EmmaBarton is back in Walford. #EastEnders. Bringing back the soap surprise! Lovely Honey and the kiddy winks."

----------

tammyy2j (28-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Billy Mitchell is left devastated on EastEnders next week as his ex-wife Honey announces that she is moving abroad with their young children.

Honey drops the bombshell on Billy (Perry Fenwick) as their son William has landed some modelling work in Canada and she plans to seize the opportunity.

Crushed by the news, Billy tries to spend as much time as possible with his kids before they leave. He also gets support from Roxy and Lola, who both urge Honey to change her mind.

When Honey refuses to be swayed, Billy decides that drastic measures are needed and burns Janet's passport so that she can't be taken away.

Disgusted by Billy's behaviour, Honey intervenes by stopping him before he destroys William's passport too.

Billy faces a tough time as an angry Honey gives him some harsh home truths about his parenting skills, but he remains determined to take action and soon resorts to further extreme measures to keep his children.

An EastEnders source told Digital Spy: "Billy will stop at nothing to keep his family nearby, but will his next move make everything worse?"

Emma Barton was seen reprising her role as Honey earlier this week and will be back on screen for a short stint.

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Emma Barton has revealed that she would love to return to the soap.

The actress - who played Honey Mitchell - said that working on the show was "the best learning experience".

Emma Barton returns to EastEnders as Honey Mitchell
Â© BBC / EastEnders
Emma Barton briefly returned as Honey Mitchell in May 2014

She starred in the soap between 2005 and 2008, before returning for a brief guest stint last May. 

She told the Warrington Guardian: "It was the best learning experience but really surreal as I've watched the soap since it started in 1985. I used to call the actors by their characters' names and walked around the set thinking everything looks a lot smaller than it did on screen.

"My family found it weird watching me for a while and couldn't get their heads around me playing a character as they watched EastEnders religiously as well. Even now when I talk to people about it, I think, 'Was that me? Did I do that?' It's such a massive British institution."

She continued: "And even today I was taking my grandmother out and I got stopped by a woman who said she loved my character in EastEnders. It makes me smile.

"I absolutely adored my time there, especially working with Perry Fenwick [her on-screen husband Billy Mitchell] and sharing a screen with people like Barbara Windsor, June Brown and Steve McFadden. 

"You're just constantly learning and it was lovely to go back last year. I loved it and I'd go back tomorrow as it is a great show to work on."

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders will be welcoming back a familiar face later this year, as Honey Mitchell returns to Walford.

Honey, played Emma Barton, left Albert Square with her children Janet and William in 2008, after her marriage to Billy fell apart. Viewers saw her return briefly back in 2014.

Emma Barton returns to EastEnders as Honey Mitchell
Â© BBC / EastEnders
Emma Barton as Honey Mitchell

After a dramatic visit last year, Honey eventually left for a new life in Canada, but chose to leave Janet with her father at the last minute.

While Billy will undoubtedly be pleased to have Honey so close once again, it remains to be seen whether they can rekindle their relationship.

Speaking about reprising her former role, Barton said: "I was absolutely delighted to be asked to return to the Square! ClichÃ© as it sounds, but it's like coming home.

"I've had a wonderful time treading the boards but can't wait to put Honey's shoes back on and find out what's she's been up to and what the future has in store."

EastEnders will air Honey's return later this year.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz3kwg7LS59

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2015), parkerman (06-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Life for Billy Mitchell could be looking up on EastEnders later this month as his ex-wife Honey is tempted back into his arms.

Honey (Emma Barton) will return to Walford in a few days' time, taking Billy by surprise as he certainly wasn't expecting her.

It's a case of bad timing for Billy (Perry Fenwick), who's caught up in something dodgy when Honey arrives back.

Viewers will have to tune in to find out exactly what, but when Honey catches him out, a frantic Billy has to explain his actions and promise her that he's changed his ways.

Honey is pacified by Billy's assurances and agrees to stay on his sofa, prompting him to come clean about how he still has feelings for her.

When Honey finds herself embracing Billy, will it just be a one-off or are the pair about to get back together?



EastEnders airs these scenes on Monday, November 16 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

oh I got all confused with Emma Barton popping up in EastEnders!!!   lol

----------

Perdita (08-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders boss Dominic Treadwell-Collins has confirmed Honey Mitchell will get back together with ex-husband Billy for good when she returns to the soap.

Honey has been in Canada with the couple's youngest child William, but it isn't long before the pair are getting passionate once again on the square.

Speaking to The Sun's TV Soap magazine, Treadwell-Collins said: "I was working in the EastEnders story office when we did the birth of Janet with Honey and Billy [in 2006]. 

Billy is taken aback when Honey asks him to join her
Â©  BBC
Emma Barton returns to EastEnders as Honey Mitchell

"No matter who we've put Billy with, Honey is the love of his life and viewers adore her. Emma Barton [who plays her] is a joy."

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...fling-rumours/

Emma Barton - who plays Honey - has now appeared to pour cold water on the rumours, insisting that her character wouldn't dream of trying to steal away Jack.

"I think it's all very funny because Jack is a very attractive man with a reputation for loving the ladies - especially the Mitchell ladies," Emma told Inside Soap.

"But maybe he's just mesmerised by Honey's hair clips! Honey would have no clue, but she loves to be friends with everyone - and she did get Jack and Ronnie back together after all.

"Flirting with Jack wouldn't enter her head."

Revealing what she really wants to happen, Emma explained: "I want Honey and Billy to stay together, absolutely. I think it's nice to have a normal family unit in the show - a run of the mill couple with two children just trying to earn a living.

"They've had their ups and downs, but I think that reflects on many young families' lives at the moment. So I'm very passionate about keeping them together."

Honey will dump Billy next week as Jay Brown's drugs scandal threatens to tear their family apart, but it's Jack who steps in by urging her to give Billy another chance.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (18-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Emma Barton has spoken out over Jamie Borthwick's not-so-secret crush on her - and it's all quite sweet really.

Jamie, who plays show favourite Jay Brown, developed something of a teenage crush on the Honey Mitchell actress when he joined the show, and recently admitted that he still teases her about it.

"I was about 14 when I first set eyes on Emma Barton," Jamie said previously. "I fell in love with her long, shapely legs and I wanted to marry her.

"Perry [Fenwick, who plays Billy] told me to chat her up, and I remember walking over to her and saying, 'Alright darlin'... wow, you smell nice'. It brought the house down and we still laugh about it."

And now Emma has had her say on the matter, confirming that it really is just as amusing as we first thought.

When quizzed about it by The Sun, Emma said: "Aww, my Jamie. So this would have been 12 years ago.

"He used to kiss me on set and say to me, before I went in, 'Good luck, Em, good luck, Em'. He's like my baby brother. I am so protective over him it's unreal."

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

why is she so stuck up now, fawning over new flat etc.,

----------

kaz21 (26-05-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> why is she so stuck up now, fawning over new flat etc.,


And why no Malapropisms any more?

----------


## tammyy2j

Did she not invite Derek or Denise?

----------

kaz21 (27-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Apparently leaving EastEnders to do Strictly ....but maybe for short time only....

https://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv...qtW7KHhDlxEHS0

----------

Ruffed_lemur (31-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Apparently leaving EastEnders to do Strictly ....but maybe for short time only....
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv...qtW7KHhDlxEHS0


yes she is set to go dancing

i assume she leaves after discovering adam the cheat

----------

Perdita (01-08-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...oney-mitchell/

EastEnders has hinted at the possibility of an eating disorder storyline for Honey

----------


## mysangry

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...oney-mitchell/
> 
> EastEnders has hinted at the possibility of an eating disorder storyline for Honey


really :Sick:  and all ready talk of LInda being fond a drink.
and we have to watch Rainie with her drugs, BEx being fond of the odd "fix"

for a small square everyone is on something, happy place Walford :Crying:

----------


## lizann

a dark storyline coming up for honey

----------


## lizann

honey is raped and pushed closer to jay

----------

mysangry (22-10-2020)

----------


## kaz21

I thought that might happen.

----------


## lizann

was she raped or did jay stop the creep in time?

 id prefer just close friends family bond with jay, she is a mother figure to him sort of

----------


## kaz21

I thought he got there in time, but now I?m not sure. I suppose when the police get the phone, they may know for sure.

----------


## tammyy2j

After Adam, her eating disorder returning and near drug rape attack, Honey deserves happiness but that is not Jay I think, maybe leave her single until someone new comes along or she unites with Billy who clearly still loves her despite him cheating with Tina, I thought maybe Jack but he is still hung up on Denise who needs him with Lucas back

----------

lizann (30-12-2020)

----------


## lizann

sick honey chasing young jay

----------

